#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Κατηγορία 3 και λοιπή παράβαση

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι, ξέρετε εάν η κατ. 3 στον Ν. 4495 μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με τις λοιπές παραβάσεις, όπως γινόταν στον 4178? Δηλαδή εάν από την στιγμή που έχω παράβαση κατ.3 και 1 λοιπή παράβάση, να τα υπολογίσω όλα ως λοιπές παραβάσεις...?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Μέχρι στιγμής, αυτό δεν γίνεται στον Ν.4495/17.

----------


## TOLIS17

Καλά και η τελευταία παρ. του αρ. 96, Κατ 3. < Σε περίπτωση παραβάσεων που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις των διαστάσεων........., εφαρμοζεται η παρ. 5 του Αρ. 100. >,  δεν εννοεί ότι για όλες τις περιπτώσεις τις κατ. 3, στις οποίες οι διαστάσεις παράβασης μου είναι μεγαλύτερες από αυτές που αναγράφονται, πάνε με αναλυτικο?

Δηλ ποιο απλά, ισόγεια αποθήκη-γκαράζ 16 μ^2 και 2,65μ ύψος, πως υπολογίζεται? με αναλυτικό ή με ΥΔ και Κάλυψης και συντελεστή 0,5? Παρεμπιπτόντως ο μειωτικός μπαίνει εδώ γιατί ο 4495 αναφέρει μονο υπόγειους χώρους???

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο ρώτησες αρχικά. 
Ρώτησες αν έχουμε επιλογή, παραβάσεις κατηγορίας 3 να τις υπολογίσουμε ως λοιπές παραβάσεις.
Και απάντησα, όχι.

Αν όμως έχεις μια αποθήκη που δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3, τότε ναι, μπορείς να την υπολογίσεις ως λοιπή παράβαση βάσει του τελευταίου εδαφίου της παραγράφου 3 για την Κατηγορία 3.

Συνεπώς, ισόγεια αποθήκη >15τ.μ. ή και ύψους >2,50μ., την οποία δεν μπορείς να την εντάξουμε στις παραβάσεις κατηγορίας 3, μπορούμε να την υπολογίσουμε ως λοιπή παράβαση.

Αν βέβαια έχουμε μια αποθήκη 50τ.μ. καλό είναι να το σκεφτούμε ξανά.

Ο κλειστός χώρος στάθμευσης δεν είναι αποθήκη, άρα και να πληρούσε τις προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3 δεν θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί τέτοιου είδους παράβαση διότι δεν είναι αποθήκη.

----------

ibo

----------


## TOLIS17

Ναι ήταν λίγο μπερδεμένη η παράθεσή μου. Πάντως Χάρη απ`οτι διαβάζω και αλλού, διχάζονται οι απόψεις για την αποθήκη. Μάλλον πρέπει να βγει κάποια ερμηνευτική. Πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι μέχρι νεοτέρων θα πρέπει να το υπολογίζουμε με ΥΔ και Κάλυψης (μιλάω για προσθήκη), οπως και τους κύριους χώρους.....τι να πω!!!

Ίσως τελικά το θέμα που θέτεις για το αν είναι της τάξης των 50 τμ να έχει κάποιο νόημα..

----------


## Xάρης

Το γνωρίζω ότι διχάζονται.
Την προσωπική μου άποψη καταθέτω και την έχω καταθέσει και παλιότερα και πολύ αναλυτικότερα, επί εποχής Ν.4178/13, εδώ μέσα.
Κάνε μια αναζήτηση και θα τη βρεις.

----------


## ibo

> Αν όμως έχεις μια αποθήκη που δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3, τότε ναι, μπορείς να την υπολογίσεις ως λοιπή παράβαση βάσει του τελευταίου εδαφίου της παραγράφου 3 για την Κατηγορία 3.
> 
> Συνεπώς, ισόγεια αποθήκη >15τ.μ. ή και ύψους >2,50μ., την οποία δεν μπορείς να την εντάξουμε στις παραβάσεις κατηγορίας 3, μπορούμε να την υπολογίσουμε ως λοιπή παράβαση.


Εχω ακριβώς ιδια περίπτωση... 
Αποθηκη 7,5 τμ με υψος 3,2μ κ παταρι στο 2,20. 
Αν και εντάσσεται αρχικά στην ΚΑΤ3 σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο εδάφιο πάει με αναλυτικό.

----------


## teo_z

> Μέχρι στιγμής, αυτό δεν γίνεται στον Ν.4495/17.


Καλησπέρα,
είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό στον 4495/2017;
Δεν είναι παράλογο κάποιος που έχει μια παράβαση που πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις διαστάσεων της κατ. 3 συν μια άλλη παράβαση με αναλυτικό να πληρώνει περισσότερα από άλλη περίπτωση με διαστάσεις μεγαλύτερες των προϋποθέσεων διαστάσεων της κατ. 3 και άλλη παράβαση με αναλυτικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Προς το παρόν δεν γίνεται.
Όσο παράλογο και αν είναι.

----------


## Inzaghi

Να εκφράσω την άποψή μου πάνω στο θέμα.
Θεωρώ ότι ο συμψηφισμός στο Ν.4178 δε μας δόθηκε ως "δώρο" με τη σχετική εγκύκλιο μα βασίστηκε στο λεκτικό του Άρθρο 18, Παράγραφος 5 σύμφωνα με το οποίο



> 5.α. Για τις παραβάσεις, οι οποίες δεν εμπίπτουν στις κατηγορίες 1 έως και 12 του πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α΄ του παρόντος και δεν αντιστοιχίζονται σε επιφάνεια χώρου (τ.μ.), καθώς και για εγκαταστάσει





> ς όπως ορίζονται στην παρ. 19 του άρθρου 2 του ν. 4067/2012 (Α΄ 79) που δεν εμπίπτουν στις περιπτώσεις της κατηγορίας 3 του άρθρου 9 του παρόντος καταβάλλεται παράβολο πεντακοσίων (500) ευρώ και το ειδικό πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται με προϋπολογισμό κατά το Παράρτημα Β΄.


Το λεκτικό έμεινε ίδιο στην ουσία του, με κάποιες μικρές προσθαφαιρέσεις στο Άρθρο 100, Παράγραφος 5 του Ν.4495/2017



> Για τις παραβάσεις οι οποίες δεν εμπίπτουν στις κατηγορίες 1 έως και 12 του πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α και δεν αντιστοιχίζονται σε επιφάνεια χώρου (τ.μ.), καθώς και για εγκαταστάσεις όπως ορίζονται στις παρ.19, 26 και 57 του άρθρου 2 του ν.4067/2012 (Α79) που δεν εμπίπτουν στις περιπτώσεις της κατηγορίας 3 του άρθρου 96 καταβάλλεται παράβολο διακοσίων πενήντα (250) ευρώ και το ειδικό πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται με προϋπολογισμό σύμφωνα με το Παράρτημα Β.


Πρακτικά, από αυτό εγώ προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο Νομοθέτης ήθελε ρητώς να εξαιρέσει από τον αναλυτικό τις εγκαταστάσεις της Κατηγορίας 3 και όχι το σύνολο των αυθαίρετων κατασκευών που εμπεριέχονται σε αυτήν, γι αυτό και το συγκεκριμένο εδάφιο γράφτηκε έτσι.
Δε θα ισχυριστώ ότι η εγκύκλιος που αναφέρει συμψηφισμό των δύο παραβάσεων συνεχίζει να ισχύει, απλώς από την ερμηνεία του συγκεκριμένου εδαφίου προκύπτει σαφής δυνατότητα επιλογής ανάμεσα σε Κατηγορία 3 που προσφέρει νομιμοποίηση και αναλυτικό που προσφέρει τακτοποίηση και οριστική εξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση με τη συμπλήρωση της ταυτότητας κτηρίου.
Και με Νομικό που συζήτησα, αυτή η αίσθηση της αποκομίστηκε.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις της Κατηγορίας 3 που *εμπίπτουν* στις κατηγορίες 1 έως και 12 του πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α΄ άρα δεν θα μπορούσαν να υπολογιστούν με αναλυτικό. 
Η εναλλακτική επιλογή θα ήταν να υπολογιστούν με βάση το εμβαδόν τους.

Οι περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι:
ζζ) *δεξαμενές αποχέτευσης* στεγανές ή απορροφητικές, καθώς και *δεξαμενές νερού*
ηη) *οικίσκοι* που καλύπτουν *αντλητικές εγκαταστάσεις*, εφόσον έχουν τις συγκεκριμένες διαστάσεις που ορίζει το ΠΔ/24.05.1985 (ΦΕΚ.270/Δ΄)
ιβιβ) *αποθήκη* μέγιστης επιφάνειας 15τ.μ. και μέσου ύψους έως 2,50μ.
ιγιγ) *υπέρβαση ύψους των επαγγελματικών, βιομηχανικών, βιοτεχνικών και αγροτικών αποθηκών* έως 20% του ύψους που προβλέπεται στην οικοδομική άδεια
ιειε) *αλλαγές στις εξωτερικές διαστάσεις του περιγράμματος* του κτηρίου ή της αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας έως 5% και εφόσον δεν μεταβάλλεται η επιφάνεια άνω του ποσοστού 5% και κατά παρέκκλιση των περιπτώσεων α΄, β΄ και γ΄ της §2 του άρθρου 89
ιζιζ) *πρόχειρες και προσωρινές κατασκευές* από πανί, νάιλον ή άλλα ευτελή υλικά που χρησιμοποιούνται για αυτοστέγαση ή για προσωρινή αποθήκευση υλικών και προϊόντων εμπορίου σε βιομηχανικά και βιοτεχνικά κτήρια με νόμιμη άδεια
ιηιη) *πρόχειρες ξύλινες κατασκευές* βοηθητικής χρήσης έως 8τ.μ. και μεγίστου ύψους 2,50μ., που τοποθετούνται στον ακάλυπτο χώρο

----------


## civeng25

Περίπτωση κεραίας ραδιοερασιτέχνη στο δώμα, για την οποία υπάρχει άδεια και προβλέπεται στο καταστατικό, αλλά απαιτείται τακτοποίηση για την στήριξη της (μεταλλική κατασκευή) πως το αντιμετωπίζεται;
α) Κατηγορία 3 με χρήση της παρ. ιστιστ) παραβάσεις του Κτιριοδομικού;
β) Κατηγορία 4 με αναλυτικό και μια λοιπή παράβαση;

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση καθαρίζουμε με μια τεχνική έκθεση και φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν βρίσκω στον κτιριοδομικό ως προς τι υπάρχει παράβαση καθώς δεν αναφέρει σαφείς διαστάσεις.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση μπλέξιμο με σχέδια, παλαιότητα κτλ..

----------


## chihor

Με την εγκύκλιο 2 είναι πλέον εφικτός ο συνυπολογισμός της κατηγορίας 3 με λοιπές παραβάσεις του άρθρου 100 .
Από τις διευκρινίσεις για το άρθρο 96 της εγκυκλίου:

"Οι παραβάσεις που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις των διαστάσεων που τίθενται με την παρούσα κατηγορία, δεν συνιστούν αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις και στο φύλλο καταγραφής επιλέγεται κατά περίπτωση οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατηγορία πλην της 3. *Στις περιπτώσεις που συνυπάρχουν αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις με αυθαιρεσίες της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 100 είναι δυνατή η σύνταξη αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού για το σύνολο των αυθαιρεσιών (Κατηγορίας 3 και παρ. 5 του άρθρου 100) προκειμένου να υπολογιστεί το ενιαίο ειδικό πρόστιμο.*"

----------


## tettris

> *Στις περιπτώσεις που συνυπάρχουν αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις με αυθαιρεσίες της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 100 είναι δυνατή η σύνταξη αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού για το σύνολο των αυθαιρεσιών (Κατηγορίας 3 και παρ. 5 του άρθρου 100)*


Καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω με βάση την παραπάνω παράθεση, μετακίνηση κτιρίου σε σύννομη θέση (κατ 3), πώς θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να δηλωθεί με αναλυτικό; Ή δεν θα μπορούσε και υποχρεωτικά πηγαίνει κατηγορία 3;

----------


## Xάρης

Σαν μία ανεξάρτητη λοιπή παράβαση.
Βλ. την ερώτηση #5 του Help Desk για τον Ν.4178/13.
Μετά την εγκύκλιο 2/2019 θεωρώ ότι έχει ισχύ και για τον Ν.4495/17.

----------

tettris

----------


## tettris

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την απάντηση!

----------


## asak

Σε εκτός σχεδίου διαπιστώθηκε πέρα των αυθαίρετων προσθηκών στο κτίριο κατοικίας και τα εξής:
1. Ισόγεια αποθήκη 15,00μ² ύψους 2,00μ. και παλαιότητα προ 1994 (από φωτοερμηνεία)
2. Ισόγειο γκαραζ-αποθήκη 19,30μ² ύψους 1,90μ. και παλαιότητα 2007-2009
Αν το 1 είναι παράβαση Κατ.3 τότε το 2 πως το ρυθμίζω; ως υπέρβαση δόμησης κυρίων χώρων ή μπορώ και με αναλυτικό βάσει του τελευταίου εδαφίου της παραγράφου 3 για την Κατηγορία 3; (σ.σ. υπάρχουν κι άλλες παραβάσεις στο ακίνητο που πάνε με αναλυτικό)

----------


## Xάρης

Το #2 ως υπέρβαση κάλυψης-δόμησης με μειωτικό συντελεστή 0,50, λόγω εμβαδού <50τ.μ..
Κατηγορίας 3 είναι αποθήκες μόνο και όχι κλειστοί χώροι στάθμευσης. Αν το #2 ήταν αποθήκη, τότε θα μπορούσες ίσως να επικαλεστείς το τελευταίο εδάφιο της κατηγορίας 3.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Ο χαρακτηρισμός γκαράζ έγινε από το γεγονός ότι εκεί καμμιά φορά βάζει το αυτοκίνητό του ο ιδιοκτήτης για σκίαση, εξάλλου δεν τηρούνται οι προδιαγραφές για γκαράζ, ούτε έχει κάποια είσοδο έξοδο στο γήπεδο που να την χαρακτηρίζει. Σε εκτός σχεδίου, αγροτεμάχιο, βρίσκεται. 
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να την βαφτίσω αποθήκη, μεταλλική κατασκευή με 2,00μ ύψος είναι. Τότε θεωρείς ότι μπορώ να πάω με αναλυτικό π/υ εργασιών, σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο εδάφιο της παρ.3 Κατ.3 και να την συμπεριλάβω με τις υπόλοιπες αυθαιρεσίες του ακινήτου που πάνε με αναλυτικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Οι προδιαγραφές κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τηρούνται ώστε να χαρακτηριστεί ένας χώρος ως χώρος στάθμευσης, όπως το ίδιο ισχύει π.χ. και για το ελεύθερο ύψος ενός βοηθητικού χώρου που μπορεί να είναι και κάτω από το ελάχιστο των 2,20μ..
Οπότε αυτό δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ως επιχείρημα.

Από εκεί και πέρα, εφόσον μπορεί ο χώρος να χαρακτηριστεί ως αποθήκη και εφόσον πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις της §γιβ του άρθρου 96 του Ν.4495/17, *ναι*, μπορεί να δηλωθεί 
είτε ως παράβαση κατηγορίας 3,είτε να συνυπολογιστεί στις λοιπές παραβάσεις (να συνταχθεί αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός και για την αποθήκη), σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 2/2019.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Μελετώντας προσεχτικότερα την Εγκύκλιο 2/2019 και την παράγραφο που μας ενδιαφέρει:

"_Οι παραβάσεις που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις των διαστάσεων που τίθενται με την παρούσα κατηγορία, δεν συνιστούν αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις και στο φύλλο καταγραφής επιλέγεται κατά περίπτωση οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατηγορία πλην της 3.__Στις περιπτώσεις που συνυπάρχουν αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις με αυθαιρεσίες της παρ.5 του άρθρου 100 είναι δυνατή η σύνταξη αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού για το σύνολο των αυθαιρεσιών (Κατηγορίας 3 και παρ.5 του άρθρου 100) προκειμένου να υπολογιστεί το ενιαίο ειδικό πρόστιμο."

_ερμηνεύω τα εξής: 
Απο το 1ο εδάφιο της παραγράφου γίνεται σαφές ότι επιλέγουμε διαφορετική Κατηγορία υπολογισμού προστίμου ανάλογα με την περίπτωση *πλην της 3*.
Από το 2ο εδάφιο ερμηνεύω ότι μπορούμε να συμπεριλάβουμε *τις αυθαίρετες μικρές παραβάσεις της Κατ.3* στον αναλυτικό π/υ εφόσον συνυπάρχουν και λοιπές παραβάσεις της παρ.5 Άρθρο 100.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι : Πως; (βάσει νόμου ή εγκυκλίου), οδηγούμαστε στο συμπέρασμα ότι μπορεί μία αποθήκη που δεν πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις τις παρ. γιβ) *(19,30>15,00μ², δηλ δεν είναι Κατ.3)* να συνυπολογισθεί στις λοιπές παραβάσεις (με σύνταξη αναλυτικού π/υ) σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 2/2019;

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι το αρχικό ερώτημά σου αφορούσε αποθήκη που πληρούσε τις προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3.

Η απάντηση που έδωσα είναι ότι:
Μια αποθήκη που πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3, μπορεί να δηλωθεί
είτε ως παράβαση κατηγορίας 3,είτε να συνυπολογιστεί στις λοιπές παραβάσεις (να συνταχθεί αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός και για την αποθήκη), *σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 2/2019*.
Ο νόμος δεν το γράφει, το γράφει η Εγκύκλιος 2/2019. 
Είναι η ίδια αντιμετώπιση του θέματος που υπήρχε και με τον Ν.4178/13.

Το θέμα που έθιξες με την τελευταία ανάρτησή σου, είναι διαφορετικό.
Όντως, αν η αποθήκη είναι μεγαλύτερου εμβαδού ή μεγαλύτερου ύψους από αυτό που αναφέρεται στην §γιβ του άρθρου 96, μπορεί να υπολογιστεί κι αυτή ως λοιπή παράβαση, δηλαδή βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού!
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο νομοθέτης δεν το σκέφτηκε καλά και εξαίρεσε από την εφαρμογή της παραπάνω διάταξης μόνο την περίτπωση της §ιε.
Θα πρότεινα να μην εφαρμόσεις τη διάταξη αυτή για αποθήκες ή τουλάχιστον να μην το παρακάνεις.
Δηλαδή για μια αποθήκη εμβαδού 17τ.μ. και μέσου ύψους <2,50μ. δεν νομίζω να σου πει κανείς τίποτα, αλλά για μια αποθήκη εμβαδού 100τ.μ., νομίζω ότι θα εκεί θα υπάρξει μέγα θέμα.

----------


## asak

> Το θέμα που έθιξες με την τελευταία ανάρτησή σου, είναι διαφορετικό.
> Όντως, αν η αποθήκη είναι μεγαλύτερου εμβαδού ή μεγαλύτερου ύψους από αυτό που αναφέρεται στην §γιβ του άρθρου 96, μπορεί να υπολογιστεί κι αυτή ως λοιπή παράβαση, δηλαδή βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού!


Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη που γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να μάθω και που γράφεις είναι: Mε ποια διάταξη  μία αυτοτελής αποθήκη (ισόγειος βοηθητικός χώρος) 17,00μ² και μ.υ. <2,50μ. μπορεί να υπολογισθεί ως λοιπή παράβαση βάσει αναλυτικού π/υ;

----------


## Xάρης

Τελευταίο εδάφιο της §Γ του άρθρου 96 του Ν.4495/17.

----------

asak

----------


## cv21

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω μια τακτοποίηση με ένα φύλλο καταγραφής κατηγορία 2, υπάρχουν και άλλα αυθαίρετα και θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας στο πως να τα εντάξω. 2 Αποθήκες συνολικού εμβαδού άνω των 15 τ.μ. (18 τ.μ.), και ύψους εως 2,5 μέτρα. Υπάρχει επίσης επέκταση εξώστη και μπάρμπεκιου. Διαβάζω στην εγκύκλιο 2 ότι οι λοιπές παραβάσεις μπορούν να περιλαμβάνουν και την κατηγορία 3. Επομένως το ερώτημά μου είναι, για να εντάξω αυτά τα αυθαίρετα, πάω κατηγορία 4, πατάω λοιπές παραβάσεις και κάνω αναλυτικό; ή πρέπει να γράψω υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης από τις αποθήκες στα πεδία της κατηγορίας 4; Θεωρώ ως λοιπές παραβάσεις την αλλαγή όψεων (εξώστης), το μπάρμπεκιου, και τις 2 αποθήκες που συνολικά έχω υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης κάτω του 10% και έως 50 τ.μ. σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 81.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

